# Can't delete xvideo virus movie file on desktop



## markgeeeeeee (Oct 31, 2004)

I can't delete an xvideo movie file on my desktop. I partially downloaded the movie file with Free Download Manager and then deleted it after I stopped the download midway. But the movie file remains on my desktop grayed out now, like a ghost image, and I believe it may have contained a virus, because IE7 continually shuts down and restarts on a loop now so that I cannot access anything or even get into Windows. I tried doing a system restore through restarting my computer and hitting F8 but System Restore didn't delete the file, and the only thing that works on my desktop is the Task Manager with the control alt delete function. I can't utilize Control Panel either. I tried booting into Safe Mode but the IE7 loop still runs there as well. Any ideas?

I'm running Windows Vista Home Basic on a Dell Inspiron 1501 with one gig of memory.


----------

